# Ligurischer Höhenweg, wer hat den gefahren?



## Toblu (16. Januar 2008)

Liebe Leute,

wer ist in letzter Zeit den ligurischen Höhenweg "Alta Via dei monti Ligure"  (nicht den Grenzkamm Tenda-Ventimiglia) gefahren und kann über seine Erfahrungen berichten?
Ich möchte die letzten zwei Maiwochen mit meiner Frau losziehen. Wir sind erfahrene Alpencrosser.
Die Seite http://www.altaviadeimontiliguri.it/eng/home.html habe ich bereits entdeckt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Toblu


----------



## rayc (16. Januar 2008)

schau dir mal den Thread LiguriX von @stuntzi an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmut Vogel (23. Januar 2008)

Hi Toblu,

ich plane auch, den Weg mal zu fahren und habe deshalb eine Wiki-Seite dazu erstellt.
Mit dem offiziellen Guide (ich mein das Buch) und den downloadbaren Topo-und Satelliten-Karten kann man eigentlich nicht mehr verloren gehen.
Hast du einen GPS-Empfänger?
Ich werde nach und nach mit TTQV den Track planen und kann ihn dann auch zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Toblu (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo Helmut,
toll das du schon so weit orientiert bist. Was meinst du wie weit wirst du denn mit dem Track bis Anfang Mai gekommen sein?
Wir sind Ã¼ber 25 Jahre Bergsteigen zum MTB-AC fahren gekommen. HÃ¶henmesser + Karten + Kompass, und dann rÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts einschneidenâ¦ Ich habâs halt noch gelernt und oft praktiziert. So langsam muss ich aber einsehen, dass ich beim AC ohne ein GSP zunehmend etwas asozial werde. Was wÃ¼rdest du denn fÃ¼r ein GerÃ¤t, in Bezug auf  Preis-Leistung und vor allem Gewicht, empfehlen?  Ich hatte mal eines in der Hand von einem den ich auf AC getroffen habe. Garmin M60 ??, ich kann mich auch tÃ¤uschen, es war mir jedenfalls zu schwer. Gerade weil ich gesehen habe, dass alle mit GPS auf AC dann den Packen Karten doch noch mit dabei haben.
GruÃ von Thomas


----------



## Helmut Vogel (24. Januar 2008)

Toblu schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> toll das du schon so weit orientiert bist. Was meinst du wie weit wirst du denn mit dem Track bis Anfang Mai gekommen sein?
> Wir sind über 25 Jahre Bergsteigen zum MTB-AC fahren gekommen. Höhenmesser + Karten + Kompass, und dann rückwärts einschneiden Ich habs halt noch gelernt und oft praktiziert. So langsam muss ich aber einsehen, dass ich beim AC ohne ein GSP zunehmend etwas asozial werde. Was würdest du denn für ein Gerät, in Bezug auf  Preis-Leistung und vor allem Gewicht, empfehlen?  Ich hatte mal eines in der Hand von einem den ich auf AC getroffen habe. Garmin M60 ??, ich kann mich auch täuschen, es war mir jedenfalls zu schwer. Gerade weil ich gesehen habe, dass alle mit GPS auf AC dann den Packen Karten doch noch mit dabei haben.
> Gruß von Thomas



Hallo Thomas,

na ja, asozial ist etwas übertrieben, oder? Kartenlesen können ist immer noch wichtig! Die Technik kann auch mal ausfallen.
Für den AVML brauchst du nicht extra Karten kaufen, die sind alle im Guide drin (1:50.000 farbig). Das sind die gleichen, die man sich downloaden kann. Und viel besser als Kompass! Erst wollte ich die Karten aus dem Buch alle einscannen und in TTQV kalibrieren, aber dann habe ich die Karten zum runterladen gefunden, und die braucht man nicht mehr manuell kalibrieren.
Es gibt auch ein Kartenset mit schwarz-weißen Karten im gleichen Maßstab, was du bei der Italienischen Zentrale für Tourismus (ENIT) kostenlos anfordern kannst, ist aber etwas älter.

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr das Garmin eTrex Vista HCx gegönnt. Es wiegt 156g mit Akkus. Ich kann dir schlecht was raten, da ich Deine Ansprüche und finanziellen Möglichkeiten nicht kenne. Wichtig war für mich farbiges Kartendisplay, die Speicherkarte, Autorouting, Akkulaufzeit und guter Empfänger. Auf den barometrischen Höhenmesser und den eingebauten Kompass kann man evtl. verzichten.
Ein Nachteil (gegenüber dem neuen Colorado 300) ist der relativ kleine Trackspeicher. Bei einem Track über 1000 km könnte es knapp werden...

Ich werde mal versuchen, den Track in den nächsten 3 Monaten fertig zu stellen; versprechen kann ich aber nichts. Die 43 Teiletappen werde ich dann nach und nach auf GPSies.com hochladen und mit dem Wiki-Artikel verlinken. Die 1. Etappe habe ich gerade hochgeladen. Im Gegenzug kannst du ja dann von deiner Tour berichten und aktuelle Infos weitergeben (Fahrbarkeit der Strecke, Unterkünfte, Restaurants usw.) Einverstanden? Machst du auch Digitalfotos?


----------



## gotoos (27. Januar 2008)

Helmut Vogel schrieb:


> Hi Toblu,
> 
> ich plane auch, den Weg mal zu fahren und habe deshalb eine Wiki-Seite dazu erstellt.
> Mit dem offiziellen Guide (ich mein das Buch) und den downloadbaren Topo-und Satelliten-Karten kann man eigentlich nicht mehr verloren gehen.
> ...



Hallo,
was für Karten können den wo für den Raum Finale heruntergeladen werden.
Ich habe zwar was auf Gipsies.com gefunden, das kann ich aber nur mit maximal 500 Koordinatenpunkten laden wenn ich mehr nehme, meldet mein 60 CSX das die Karte gekürzt wurde.  Nehme ich die 500 Punkte ist die Tour kürzer als angegeben und somit auch ungenauer. Hast du eine andere Lösung für mich?
Happy Trail 
Oliver


----------



## Helmut Vogel (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo Oliver,

womit hast du denn nun Probleme? Mit den Karten oder mit Tracks? Was für Software benutzt du denn?
Die Karten von Ligurien sind hier zu finden:
http://www.cartografiarl.regione.liguria.it/Raster/
Es werden verschiedene Maßstäbe und Formate angeboten. Auf der o.g. Wiki-Seite habe ich einige der Unterverzeichnisse direkt verlinkt. Es handelt sich um Rasterkarten, die nicht ins Garmin geladen werden können.
Ich habe auch eine TTQV-Datenbank angelegt, die ich bei Bedarf zur Verfügung stellen kann. Darin sind die Karten schon kalibriert, und man braucht sie nur noch downloaden.
Zur Trackbearbeitung gibt es ausreichend Software, auch Freeware. Ich selbst arbeite fast ausschließlich mitt TTQV. Mit Mapsource kannst du auch Tracks auseinanderschneiden und neu zusammensetzen.


----------



## downgrade (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo Helmut,

da ich im Sommer in FL sein werde, bin ich natürlich an der TTQV-Datenbank sehr interessiert!!!
Wie komme ich da dran?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Helmut Vogel (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo Ralf,

ich habe die Datei soeben hochgeladen:
http://bike-hike.de/avml/ligurien.qu4 

Das Kartendatum MONTEMAR bedeutet Monte Mario, das ist ein Alias für Rome 1940. Man kann es leicht in der Kartendatums-Datenbank anlegen (Neu speichern...)


----------



## Toblu (18. März 2008)

Liebe Leute, der ligurische Höhenweg als Gesamtstrecke ist wohl eine Pioniertour die so noch niemand gefahren ist? Da ich es kaum glauben mag hebe ich meine Anfrage hiermit noch einmal hoch. Das erste Stück von Ventimiglia bis Tenda ist klar, mich interessiert von dort die Strecke bis La Spezia. 
Vielen Dank wer doch was weiss.
Toblu


----------



## Helmut Vogel (19. März 2008)

Toblu schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, der ligurische Höhenweg als Gesamtstrecke ist wohl eine Pioniertour die so noch niemand gefahren ist? Da ich es kaum glauben mag hebe ich meine Anfrage hiermit noch einmal hoch. Das erste Stück von Ventimiglia bis Tenda ist klar, mich interessiert von dort die Strecke bis La Spezia.
> Vielen Dank wer doch was weiss.
> Toblu



Hallo Toblu,

besorg dir doch den ital. Führer der AVML! Dann wirst du auch kapieren, dass  der Weg nicht nach Tenda führt. Hast du ihn mit der _Ligurischen Grenzkammstraße verwechselt?_ Wahrscheinlich hast du das Buch von Achim Zahn _Mountainbike Trails_. Er bringt die Bezeichnungen definitiv durcheinander!
Zusätzlich kann es nicht schaden, sich den Wanderführer aus dem Conrad Stein Verlag zu besorgen. Allerdings sind dort keine exakten Topo-Karten abgebildet wir bei dem Original-Führer.
Den Verlauf kannst du z.B. auf dieser Karte  (1:100.000) ganz gut sehen (reicht aber nicht zum Nachfahren!).
Dieses Jahr werde ich die AVML doch nicht mehr in Angriff nehmen; insofern ist die Planerei auch erst mal verschoben. Tut mir leid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (19. März 2008)

@toblu: also ich war drei tage auf der avml, von finale ligure bis ins royatal, mit trail-abstechern. kannst du hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=302563
nachlesen, inkl. gps-tracks. ist allerdings die andere richtung, also wirds dir nicht besonders viel helfen.

apropos abstecher... wenn du richtung osten fährst, nimm dir auf alle fälle einen tag für einen netten traumtrail (zb extasi) nach finale ligure, penn dort in der juhe oder sonstwo und fahr am nächsten tag wieder rauf (zb auch trailig über orco).

so wie ich meinen teil der avml in erinnerung hab, sind solche abstecher das salz in der suppe. ansonsten querst du nur etwas öde auf einer schotterstraße immer so auf 1000+-x durch die gegend und siehst das meer nur von der ferne durch den dunst.


----------



## rasinini (28. Oktober 2008)

Helmut Vogel schrieb:


> ....
> Für den AVML brauchst du nicht extra Karten kaufen, die sind alle im Guide drin (1:50.000 farbig). Das sind die gleichen, die man sich downloaden kann.



Wo kann man sich genau diese AVML-Karten downloaden?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Helmut Vogel (28. Oktober 2008)

rasinini schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich genau diese AVML-Karten downloaden?
> 
> Vielen Dank.



Unter folgender Adresse des amtlichen Kartenservers kann man sich die topografische Karte von ganz Ligurien (1:50.000) in verschiedenen Formaten herunterladen (in Farbe):
http://www.cartografiarl.regione.liguria.it/Raster/Cr50colore/

Der Verlauf des AVML ist dort allerdings nicht eingezeichnet. Aber es sind die gleichen Karten, die im Buch benutzt werden.


----------



## cheggenberger (22. Februar 2009)

War auch 2008 niemand vom Forum auf dieser Route unterwegs. Falls doch, bitte um Infos. Danke, Christian


----------



## Toblu (27. Februar 2009)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> War auch 2008 niemand vom Forum auf dieser Route unterwegs. Falls doch, bitte um Infos. Danke, Christian



@ alle,
habe das Ding ja ins Leben gerufen und gebe darum mal Meldung, obwohl es nicht viel zu berichten gibt. Ich habe den AVL dann Anfang Juni 2008 versucht. Leider haben wir eine für die Region ungewöhnlich schlechte Wetterlage erwischt. Es hatte laut den Locals schon den ganzen Mai nur geregnet und man wollte uns noch nicht mal Mut machen das es aufhört. Dies tat es auch nicht als ich mit meiner Frau von West nach Ost gestartet bin. Wir haben uns eine Woche durchgebissen aber Spaß hat das nicht gemacht. Jeder Versuch mal auf den Trails voran zu kommen ist schnell in knöcheltiefem Schlamm geendet. Also haben wir die Pisten und Sträßchen-Varianten genutzt. Tagsüber die trotz Regen sehr schöne Landschaft und Land und Leute und die wie immer vorzügliche ligurische Küche haben uns dann trotzdem am Trecking House abbrechen lassen. Genau dort werden wir dieses Jahr ab der 2. Juniwoche fortsetzen. Geht ja auch problemlos. An der Küste mit dam Zug bis zu dem Tal fahren das zum Endpunkt in die Berge hoch zurück führt und einfach fortsetzen. An der Küste hatten wir dann sofort besseres Wetter und sind dann noch Tagestouren im ital.-franz. Grenzgebiet der Seealpen gefahren. Hier noch eine Frage. Wer weiss wo die MTB Touren in Führern oder Karten verzeichnet oder beschrieben sind die man in der Gebend immer wieder antrifft und die auf sehr viel versprechende Touren hinweisen. Von diesen Beschilderungen gibt es in der Region seit Anfang der 90er immer mehr.
Gruß Toblu


----------



## Helmut Vogel (28. Februar 2009)

Toblu schrieb:


> Wer weiss wo die MTB Touren in Führern oder Karten verzeichnet oder beschrieben sind die man in der Gebend immer wieder antrifft und die auf sehr viel versprechende Touren hinweisen. Von diesen Beschilderungen gibt es in der Region seit Anfang der 90er immer mehr.
> Gruß Toblu



Hallo Toblu,

die Touren kann man hier finden:
http://www.alpidelmareinbici.it/index.php?id=939&L=4

Ich werde mal sehen, ob ich dieses Jahr die AVML machen kann.
Genug Material zum Planen habe ich ja.
Übrigens gibt es auch Neuigkeiten betreffend Karten:
3 Karten der frz.-ital. Serie "Alpen ohne Grenzen" kann man an folgender Adresse downloaden:
http://www.cartografiarl.regione.liguria.it/Raster/Alpi_Senza_Frontiere/tif/

Und der kleine (aber feine) Kartenverlag _Edizioni del Magistero_ aus Genua hat jetzt endlich eine Homepage:
http://www.edizionidelmagistero.it/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toblu (1. März 2009)

Donnerknispel Helmut,
du bist ja unglaublich gut orientiert. Ich habe immer wieder nach den Markierungen recherchiert bin aber nie darauf gestoßen. 
Schade ist trotzdem, dass die Routen auch in den guten IGN Karten der franz. Seite nicht eingetragen werden. Das es in den italienischen nicht gemacht wird ist verstädlich  wenn man sich mit den, auf alten Militärkarten basierenden, Werken herumschlagen muss, die ja auf der italienischen Seite meist Stand der Dinge sind. Die italienischen Geographen haben wohl erst mal heftige Basisarbeit zu leisten bevor man sich mit solchen Feinheiten beschäftigen kann. Dort wo sie das notwendige Gebiet abdecken bin ich bisher mit den IGC-Karten ganz gut zurecht gekommen.
Gruß Toblu


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Mai 2010)

Meine Idee:
Ich möchte den klassischen West-AX von Achim Zahn "Genfer See - Mittelmeer" statt in Ventimiglia in Finale Ligure enden lassen. Als Verbindung von der Orginalroute nach Osten auf Höhe Finale Ligure bietet sich die Alta Via ja geradezu an.
Mein Problem:
Ich finde kein online-GPS-Portal (sowas wie GPSies) in dem der Verlauf der AVML erkenntlich ist und nach dem ich einen Track zeichnen könnte.

Gibt es sowas online, oder alternativ eventuell eine downloadbare Topo-Karte? Oder hat Jemand gar den Streckenverlauf schon mal mit GPS aufgezeichnet?

Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe

EDIT:
Hat sich erledigt. Bin in Stunzis LiguriX-Thread fündig geworden. 
Werde mich da erstmal durcharbeiten.
Danke Stunzi


----------



## Helmut Vogel (28. Mai 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Meine Idee:
> Ich möchte den klassischen West-AX von Achim Zahn "Genfer See - Mittelmeer" statt in Ventimiglia in Finale Ligure enden lassen. Als Verbindung von der Orginalroute nach Osten auf Höhe Finale Ligure bietet sich die Alta Via ja geradezu an.
> Mein Problem:
> Ich finde kein online-GPS-Portal (sowas wie GPSies) in dem der Verlauf der AVML erkenntlich ist und nach dem ich einen Track zeichnen könnte.
> ...



Hallo,

bin auch wieder dabei, die Tracks zu planen. Am 5.6. geht's los! Die ganze AVML!
Teilweise ist der AVML auf den OSM-Karten als solcher eingezeichnet, ansonsten mal ich auch den Weg aus den Guide-Books ab, die Quellen für die Topo-Karten habe ich ja oben schon genannt. Auf der CTR 1:5000 wird der Weg auch direkt genannt. Auf mein neues GPS (TwoNav Sportiva) habe ich die Karten bereits geladen, auch Ortofotos. Echt cool!


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Mai 2010)

Helmut Vogel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin auch wieder dabei, die Tracks zu planen. Am 5.6. geht's los! Die ganze AVML!
> Teilweise ist der AVML auf den OSM-Karten als solcher eingezeichnet, ansonsten mal ich auch den Weg aus den Guide-Books ab, die Quellen für die Topo-Karten habe ich ja oben schon genannt. Auf der CTR 1:5000 wird der Weg auch direkt genannt. Auf mein neues GPS (TwoNav Sportiva) habe ich die Karten bereits geladen, auch Ortofotos. Echt cool!



In welche Richtung willst du die Alta Via fahren?


----------



## Helmut Vogel (28. Mai 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> In welche Richtung willst du die Alta Via fahren?



Von Ventimiglia aus.


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Mai 2010)

Helmut Vogel schrieb:


> Von Ventimiglia aus.



Dann melde ich jetzt schon mal Interesse an Deinen GPS-Tracks an

Bei mir geht es um dem AX 2011...


----------



## Helmut Vogel (28. Mai 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Dann melde ich jetzt schon mal Interesse an Deinen GPS-Tracks an
> 
> Bei mir geht es um dem AX 2011...



Die geplanten oder die aufgezeichneten?


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Mai 2010)

Helmut Vogel schrieb:


> Die geplanten oder die aufgezeichneten?


Idealerweise die aufgezeichneten.

Wenn Du allerdings schon Plandaten haben solltest...


----------



## terraesp (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich plane den AV in diesem Frühjahr 2012 zu fahren. Anfangen solls in Ventimiglia. Wie sieht es mit den ausgesetzten Stellen beim Monte Torragio aus. Kennt jemand das Stück? Kann man wenigstens schiebend oder tradgend da durchkommen?


----------



## MATTESM (22. Dezember 2011)

hoi
der Torragio ist eines der epischsten Stücke Mountainbiken das man sich so wünschen kann. Ausgesetzt heißt hier Wegeabschnitte wie dieser hier:
Torragio Sentiero degli Alpini

Eine ca. 30 m lange Stelle ist sehr sehr schmal und mit Seil gesichert. 

NUR: So richtig schön ist das Ganze eigentlich vor allem in "Eurer" Gegenrichtung, d.h. von den Cime di Marta aus kommend in Richtung Ventimiglia. Nach Norden hin hast Du endlose Singletrails bergauf, die sicher nicht immer fahrbar sind (Untergrund), und während derer Du Dich fragen wirst: wie wär das wohl bergab... 

mehr Bilder aus der Gegend bei hinter dem Link. 

UND: Das Frühjahr ist dort oben tabu (je nachdem was Du als Frühjahr definierst)  -  Du befindest Dich auf ca. 2.000m Höhe und die komplette Torragioumfahrung ist auf der Schattenseite  -  und hat in der Regel Schnee satt. so ganz genau weiß ich noch nicht einzuschätzen ab wann man mit hoher Sicherheit durchkommt, aber das darf je nach Winterverlauf schon Mai/Juni werden.  

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terraesp (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo M

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Frühjahr wäre für mich Ende Mai, Anfang Juni 2012, klar da kann es auch noch Schnee geben. Tolles Video, hab den Link gleich an meine Mitstreiter weitergeleitet. Die umgekehrte Richtung wäre zu überlegen. Wir wollen das möglichst tourmäßig machen, also mit wenig Gepäck und Übernachtung in den Hütten. 
Eure Webseite Trailxperience kannte ich schon. Da macht Ihr tolle Sachen. Auch die AITANA Gegend gefällt mir sehr gut. Bin da Anfang der 2000 er schon etliche Touren gefahren und werde da auf jeden Fall wieder hingehen.
Schöne Grüße, T


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Dezember 2011)

prima info.


----------



## MATTESM (23. Dezember 2011)

@terraesp: dann gleich noch ein Tipp vom Schlaumeier: Das mit den Hütten ist dort auch so eine Sache  -  die sind rar gestreut und oft auch nicht oben auf der AV, sondern irgendwo im Tal. Da müsste ihr in Eurer Planung auch ein Auge drauf werfen, auch in Sachen Öffnungszeiten  -  bin jetzt überfragt wie es im Mai/Juni aussieht, aber nachdem viel bereits Mitte/Ende September schließt wird das auch zu Saisonbeginn eher restriktiv sein. Unterm Torragio kann ich Euch wärmstens empfehlen die UNterkunft in REALDO  -  das Multifunktionshaus von Nicoletta und Giancarlo in einem Ort, bei dem man ca. 1952 beschlossen zu haben scheint, dass die Zeit nun stehen bleiben möge. Unten Bar, darüber TanteEmmaLaden und zuoberst beste Osteria von Welt. Im Dorf noch dazugehörig das Rifugio mit 2 Schlafräumen (10 und 8 Personen) und reichlich improvisierter Installation in Sachen Warmwasser und Strom (soll sich zur kommenden Saison ändern...). http://www.realdo.it/desgena.php 
Grüße ausrichten! 
..m..


----------



## isartrails (24. Dezember 2011)

terraesp schrieb:


> ...Frühjahr wäre für mich Ende Mai, Anfang Juni 2012, ...


Ich empfehle dir die umgekehrte Richtung, aus verschiedenen Gründen. 
Von der Jahreszeit ist's zu früh für den M. Torraggio und die Erfahrung zeigt, dass die wenigsten das ganze Stück auf einen Rutsch schaffen.

Kannst Du französisch? (Viele Infos hier: http://www.1001sentiers.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=991 )

Egal, auch wenn nicht, mach dir mal die Mühe ALLE Links in dem Thread anzuklicken, da erfährst du einiges über den Trail am Monte Torraggio. 
Wenn du die Posts aufmerksam studierst, findest du auch einen Track von der Passage.
Gleich im ersten Post ist ein Video verlinkt, wo ein Endurofahrer (ich meine jene mit Motor!) den Trail fährt. Ich hätt seine Nerven nicht. Auf Youtube findest du noch mehr Videos.
Für mich war das ne Schiebepassage, landschaftlich ein Traum, aber die Konzentration doch sehr angespannt.
Ich seh's wie Mattes: in Nord-Südrichtung ist das schöner.

Ich war insgesamt viermal auf der AVML, zweimal zu Fuß, zweimal mit dem Bike. 
Es hat schon was, vom Passo dei Giovi (nördlich Genua) loszufahren und in Ventimiglia am Meer anzukommen. Außerdem steigern sich so die Schwierigkeiten,während du in umgekehrter Richtung das Meer im Rücken und die harten Etappen am Anfang hast.
Insgesamt find ich die AVML schwieriger als eine typische Alpenüberquerung, weil der technische Anspruch ständig hoch bleibt, während es auf auf einem AX doch häufiger mal zu "Entspannungs"passagen kommt. Bergauf sind die meisten Trails praktisch immer Schiebepassagen.
Nur damit du so weißt, was auf dich zukommt.
Viele Biker nehmen sich die AV vor und geben nach wenigen Etappen auf und fahren dann auf den tiefer verlaufenden Verbindungssträßchchen.
Auf dem Kamm oben ist es für viele einfach zu hart. Ich bin am Colle Melogno (1000 m) mal im Mai auf Restschnee vom Winter gestossen und mußte eine Stunde schieben. 
An die Anstrengung erinnere ich mich noch heute. 
Östlich von Genua (Passo dei Giovi bis La Spezia) ist mit Biken nicht mehr viel, das wird ne Schiebeorgie.
Überhaupt sollte man italienische "Mittelgebirge" nicht unterschätzen. Können anstrengender sein als die Alpen...


----------



## terraesp (28. Dezember 2011)

Danke an Mattes und isartrails für die kompetenten Anregungen.
Ich denke wir werden dann wohl mal am Passo Giovi starten.
Wenn man das auf 6 Etappen verteilt, wären das ca 43 km und 1550 HM pro Tag. Mal sehen, vielleicht haben wir auch 8 Tage Zeit.
Mit leichtem Gepäck ist das sicher machbar. Und die einzig knifflige Stelle scheint ja wirklich die Torraggio Passage zu sein. Ich werd das wohl nicht wie die beiden Franken auf dem Moto angehen, sondern eher schiebend bewältigen. Auch wenn der Weg das Ziel ist, ist es doch ganz nett lebend am Ziel anzukommen.
Isarttrails, dein Keller scheint ja größer als mein ganzes Haus zu sein.
Mattes, ich glaub wir kennen uns: DIMB Trailscout in Freiburg am Rosskopf März 2010


----------



## MATTESM (30. Dezember 2011)

yip beim trailscout war ich am start... auf der anderen seite 
macht euch mal keine zu großen gendanken in sachen torragio  -  ist eine alpine angelegenheit mit ein paar schiebestellen und einigem an ausgesetztem, was halt einfach ein wenig mehr umsicht benötigt als so mancher feldwaldundwiesentrail. aber das ist keine kletterei und einfach eine sauschöne bike-geschichte... 

ach ja: grüße aus ligurien, heute wolkenlos und 16 grad. morgen soll es ein grad mehr werden... 

..m.. (der letzte satz musste sein, sorry)


----------



## terraesp (1. Januar 2012)

Schöne Neujahrsgrüße aus Südbaden

mit 13 Grad kann ich da fast mithalten, dafür leider nicht ganz ohne Wolken


----------



## isartrails (1. Januar 2012)

MATTESM schrieb:


> ...grüße aus ligurien, heute wolkenlos und 16 grad. morgen soll es ein grad mehr werden...
> 
> ..m.. (der letzte satz musste sein, sorry)


Hehe, du solltest schon dazu sagen, *wo*!
An der Küste vielleicht.
Oben auf dem Höhenweg dürfte es deutlich frischer und windiger sein, oder etwa nicht?
Wo bist du eigentlich stationiert?


----------



## MATTESM (2. Januar 2012)

komme grad aus dem Val Prino zurück. 1 Woche sonnig warm menschenleer. übernatürlich warm, bis 17 Grad. Neue Trails gefunden, einen freigelegt und geputzt. es ist angerichtet. Und man muss nicht auf die Alta Via, wenns auch bis 1000m Höhe herrlich ist... oben dann wieder ab Juni... 
..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terraesp (3. Juni 2012)

Es ist vollbracht.
8 Etappen auf den AVML von Masone bis XX Miglia sinds geworden. Es war einfach nur herrlich. Das Wetter hat gut gehalten und einiges war auch fahrbar. Jedenfalls  kann ich jetzt endlich in perfekter Weise mein Bike schultern und hab dabei noch beide Hände frei. Danke an ISARTRAILS für die guten Tipps.
Am Ende war in Masone das Auto verschwunden, doch das ist eine andere Abenteuergeschichte.


----------

